# Help! I need a shade/hood for wall light on a Menards American Power & Light Building



## ogaugeguy (Feb 3, 2012)

*Help! I need a shade/hood for wall light on a Menards American Power & Light Building*

Opened my latest Menards acquisition: American Power and Light building and discovered the silver shade or hood covering the led light above the left garage door on the front of the building is MIA. Can't be helped by Menards as the building is currently "sold out" so I hope turning to the forum might produce results.

If anyone has modified this building removing one of these shades and still has it - please contact me if you're willing to give it up so I can make my building complete. Thanks.

Below are photos of this building showing the missing light "shade/hood".

ogaugeguy
TCA


----------



## Overkast (Jan 16, 2015)

ogaugeguy, worst-case scenario, could you maybe make your own replacement? If you take one of the shades you have and press it into a a molding clay, and then pour a liquid into the mold that will harden, then once hardened you can sand the edges as needed and use a dremel on the back side to hollow out a cavity for the light and then finally paint it silver.

Just food for thought.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You could probably make a convincing copy out of either styrene or brass. It doesn't have to be an exact match. Facilities Management organizations tend to be much more focused on getting something repaired than the aesthetics of having it exactly match the existing ones.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

If you look at plastic water bottles or blister packing you may find some dimples that closely approximate the shades and a little silver paint and your done. Hint, paint the inside of clear plastic to get that shiny look and the outside to dull it down.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If you can't create a suitable copy, maybe you can
fake an accident. Make a scar on the wall that crosses the
light fixture as if a crane banged it. Crush some
foil to make the damaged shade.

Business buildings often get damaged by careless
workers.

Don


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would try a big soda straw cut and shape it out with epoxy underneath. The epoxy will not stick so you may have to glue.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The originals are kind of funky looking?

Change them all? How many are on the building?
A little costly but there are 40.
Check it out,
http://www.shapeways.com/product/4S...lampshades-o-scale-1-48-x40?optionId=59691960

Edit,
These look to be the same but cheaper in price?
http://www.shapeways.com/product/4S...lampshades-o-scale-1-48-x40?optionId=59691959


----------

